# I just found out my 722K does not have a smart card



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I just found out my 722K does not have a smart card. How am I still able to get all of my programming. Also Dish sends out smart cards from time to time...what will happen to my unit. I opened the door and there is a slut but no card. Everything still works OK.

My 722 has a card but my 722K does not. Are the cards on the 722k built in


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

kcolg30 said:


> I just found out my 722K does not have a smart card. How am I still able to get all of my programming. Also Dish sends out smart cards from time to time...what will happen to my unit. I opened the door and there is a slut but no card. Everything still works OK.


What's a slut doing in your 722? :eek2:

I have a 722 but I didn't get no dang slut! :scratchin


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

The 722K has an internal smart card and does not need an external card at this time but if dish updates the cards again then you will just have to insert the new card in the slot and it will override the built in card.

To insert the new card in the slot though you will have to remove the slut first.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info...

Sorry the spell checker did not catch my mistype as it was a real word....:lol::lol:


----------

